# Confluence Kayaks Spring Paddle Swap April 11-12, 2015



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm a little confused by the dates. The swap is April 11,12 and then you list store hours for April 5,6 and one must pick up unsold paddles by April 8th?


----------

